

A few things I’d like to see local news sites publish - freejoe76
http://joethink.com/blog/2009/11/a-few-things-id-like-to-see-local-news-sites-publish/

======
mikeytown2
I know here in Seattle, KOMO 4 is starting to do #3 (Indexes of news and
information by zip code) <http://www.komonews.com/communities>

